# uploading .avi file 139 megs



## sunny91 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi: I have a .avi file of 139 megs to upload to the forum. I try twice and
it is not working. I can upload a .avi until 150 megs is that correct?

why it is not woking?

Thanks,

Sunny


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,

It is really strange.The maximum filesize for .avi ones is 150MB here.If you click the Manage Attachments button you find the list of all file types with their max sizes.So or your file has over 139 MB or the system has an error.In the case we should let Horse know , I think.

Besides, is your "megs" equal to "MB" chain?


----------



## sunny91 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks Wurger for the reply I will check that,


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2008)

You are welcome.Let me know if you successed or not.


----------

